# setback (distance)



## Smook

meant in the agricultural sense (of prescribed distance): "setbacks from water and other sensitive areas"


----------



## lpfr

It would be better if we had the complete sentence.
  It can be:
  "...retiro/alejamiento del agua y de otras zonas sensibles"


----------



## Smook

This (alejamiento) might work ... I was wondering if maybe there was a more technical/industrial term given that we're talking about, in some cases, distances mandated by local regulations. The complete sentence is:
"See specification sheet for setbacks from water and other sensitive areas"


----------



## lpfr

I don't find a unique word. I'd say:
  "Busque en la página de especificaciones las distancias mínimas hasta el agua o zonas sensibles."


----------



## Spider1

Hola,
Tengo exactamente la misma pregunta en un documento que estoy traduciendo y sí, estoy buscando quizá alguna palabra tecnica que sea utilizada para traducir setback,
basicamente un area de Setback es aquella parte de una parcela / lote / terreno en la que no se debe de construir, generalmente contiguo a las lineas externas de este.
De antemano, Muchas Gracias.


----------



## lpfr

He encontrado "línea de retiro frontal" y "línea de retiro obligatorio". Las dos dan la posición más allá de la cual no se puede construir. Pero no he encontrado nada correspondiente a una zona en la cual no se puede construir.


----------



## wocky

Hice esta misma pregunta hace no mucho tiempo. No existe el término técnico correspondiente en castellano. Es algo así como distancia de seguridad o distancia mínima.


----------



## lpfr

En muchos casos no se trata de problemas de seguridad sino de normas de urbanismo. Por ejemplo, si se ha decidido que una calle o avenida deberá ser ensanchada en el futuro, las fachadas de las nuevas construcciones deben retirarse para no deber ser demolidas cuando el ensanche se haga.


----------



## Spider1

Muchas Gracias Wocky, Ipfr y Smook, muy agradecido.
Me gusta la frase distancia minima, asi que lo traduciré como: Distancias Minimas de Separación. Muchisimas gracias por la ayuda.
Saludos!


----------



## edfromarg

Spider: Lamento no haber visto antes este post. Va mi sugerencia, si aún es útil ... El término técnico que corresponde a SETBACK es RETIRO, así de simple. Por ejemplo SETBACK LINE = LINEA DE RETIRO. Es la distancia que debe ser respetada para ... (por ejemplo construir) en relación a ... (por ejemplo línea de ribera - río). Ejemplo: "minimum setback requirement for construction, front yard fronting a public street: 50 feet""retiro mínimo de la construcción en el patio delantero con frente a calle pública: 50 pies"Espero que te sirva.


----------



## PpBM

El término que se usa en arquitectura para 'setback' es RETRANQUEO. Es la distancia entre el lindero y el edificio. 

También en la fachada de un edificio cuando a éste se le quiere poner otros pisos los cuales no sean al igual o nivel de la base para darle sentido estético.

Por ejem.: El retranqueo es de 50 metros.


----------



## voltape

Bueno, en el Peru es RETIRO -  Justo estoy buscando como se dice, y he encontrado SETBACK.
Gracias


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

En Uruguay también es retiro.


----------

